# Cutting feathers off neat - without clipping. Possible?



## cblover (15 April 2014)

My Clyde x cob has some feather but not enough to be traditional and the wet winter has burnt even more off. So basically they look a bit scrappy and a mess. 

He's not keen on clippers so is there a way to trim/cut/make neat his legs by removing his feathers with either a technique or gadget? I'm sure they must be but I've always had feathered cobs.....so this is all new to me. Thanks.


----------



## blitznbobs (15 April 2014)

It is possible if 

1) your horse stands like a rock
2) you have a steady hand

If you use a comb and a pair of scissors -- comb the hair away from the leg and cut across the comb...


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (15 April 2014)

Push the comb up a bit at the roots so the hair is angled upwards slightly then you won't get a blunt look.


----------



## tinap (15 April 2014)

I just hack ours off with some thinning scissors  it kills your fingers & takes ages but does a decent job x


----------



## Lancelot (15 April 2014)

I use scissors and then finish off with a solo rake


----------



## cblover (15 April 2014)

Thanks folks. I've got a solo comb but think I might need a thinning comb. Are they all the same or is there a better, heavy duty one to buy?


----------



## MagicMelon (15 April 2014)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			Push the comb up a bit at the roots so the hair is angled upwards slightly then you won't get a blunt look.
		
Click to expand...

This is how I do it. Just comb up the leg with the comb as close to the roots as possible (as if you were actually combing the feathers but just up the way) and keep cutting along the comb as you go up slowly.


----------



## cblover (15 April 2014)

Thanks. I'm going to give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## LynH (15 April 2014)

I always use the scissors vertically so you don't get steps, it's so easy just use a comb and keep both the comb and scissors vertical.


----------



## Honey08 (15 April 2014)

I do the scissor and comb thing too.  I've even done clippers and comb sometimes, its a  similar effect but easier than snip snipping away!  I would never, ever just clip the legs, I can't stand the look (although have never had full on feathers)!


----------



## hayinamanger (15 April 2014)

It's a back breaking job, but it is possible to get a neat finish.  I chop off the feather first, about an inch from the skin, then use scissors over comb.  I find this makes the job easier without loads of feather getting in the way.  

I'm another who cannot abide clipped legs.


----------



## NU ABO (15 April 2014)

I used to do it with scissors (both standard and thinning) free-hand....
Can't say it ever looked particularly close-up, but it did the job and you couldn't tell how all over the place it was from far away. 

I used comb and standard scissors to cut the bulk of hair away, then used the thinning scissors to get rid of any sharp lines.


----------



## Ladyinred (15 April 2014)

You used to be able to buy hair trimmers that were basically like a comb with a razor blade atached. They were brilliant for feather trimming but I have an idea elf and safety banned them. Good chemists used to stock them and they were really cheap.


----------



## cblover (15 April 2014)

Thanks all, really useful info.


----------



## blitznbobs (15 April 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			You used to be able to buy hair trimmers that were basically like a comb with a razor blade atached. They were brilliant for feather trimming but I have an idea elf and safety banned them. Good chemists used to stock them and they were really cheap.
		
Click to expand...

You can still buy them (69p on ebay from china ) a bit more in boots...


----------



## cblover (15 April 2014)

Just had another look at him and the hair start from about knee height. Do I just cut it the same way as the feathers?


----------



## maccachic (15 April 2014)

I like the comb and sissor look over clipped its really easy and if you do it over a couple of days you get a good result.


----------



## Honey08 (15 April 2014)

cblover said:



			Just had another look at him and the hair start from about knee height. Do I just cut it the same way as the feathers?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## honetpot (16 April 2014)

If they are really thick and start from the knee If lift up small sections and pull them up right angles to the leg then with the scissors cut upwards so when the hair falls down you don't have a straight line, you can also do this with clippers and feather the hair and grade it in as it goes down the leg. Further down the leg if you are using a normal fine comb I also cut upwards and not across, this helps stop getting a line.


----------



## tabithakat64 (16 April 2014)

Can be done with sharp scissors and a comb.  I ended up with blisters though.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (16 April 2014)

I tried trimming my trad-lad's feathers.......... poor chappie ended up looking like something from an RSPCA  poster; now I just get his feathers done when we're clipping. Much easier, looks better, less hassle (tho' we do have to get some bribery & corruption organised as he doesn't like his legs being done and gets fidgety).


----------



## cblover (16 April 2014)

Oh hell....I hope my attempt doesn't end up looking like a rescue case. Lol. There is every chance tho!


----------



## Hairy Horror (15 May 2014)

Cblover - I have just read this post with interest as Iam thinking of doing this, how did you get on? Thanks.


----------



## hoggedmane (15 May 2014)

I have done this with a pair of curved scissors - I always cut downwards so the hair is feathered. If I cut across I always get steps.


----------



## cblover (15 May 2014)

I got all brave the started to clip one of his front feathers off, which kinda went ok and I did a bit of clicker training with him to get him used to it.  I then did the next front one and decided he didn't look right with them off, so I'm left with a horse who looks a bit odd. Lol. When I did it, I cut as much as a could with the scissors and then used cordless clippers.....but I wasn't too impressed with my efforts.  Didn't look very neat.


----------



## Hairy Horror (15 May 2014)

Thank you for your reply, I was kinda hoping that you would say it was easy and they looked great, lol. I can not use clippers on his legs he goes bonkers. His feathers are all untidy due to winter burn and wearing overreach boots when in the field, he looks scruffy.


----------



## Murphy888 (15 May 2014)

You can get a really neat result with comb and scissors but does take some time depending on how fast you are but you'll soon get the hang of it, chop off the excess hair first!


----------



## Hairy Horror (15 May 2014)

Thank you, I am going to do this I posted about it in April, and now I am determined to do it so he looks neat and tidy.


----------



## Hairy Horror (18 May 2014)

Thank you all for your excellent advice, my husband is a barber and last night after work he spent two hours doing his legs for me, we need to do a bit more then keep it up. The horse looks very neat and tidy Iam thrilled. Hog next. Thanks again.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 May 2014)

cblover said:



			My Clyde x cob has some feather but not enough to be traditional and the wet winter has burnt even more off. So basically they look a bit scrappy and a mess. 

He's not keen on clippers so is there a way to trim/cut/make neat his legs by removing his feathers with either a technique or gadget? I'm sure they must be but I've always had feathered cobs.....so this is all new to me. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

 Have to laugh at this, ( not at OP) at to do it all the time in training.    Yes it is possible, in the 1970's when doing my BHS exam we had to trim feathers with sharp scissors and comb, like hair dressers do comb hair and cut down to comb.  We had to perfect it and got marks for it, till it was so perfect and neat  it looked like being clipped.

 Here >>>https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOEOWlcDbcU


----------



## el_Snowflakes (18 May 2014)

Glide the scissors down the hair rather 'cutting' it if that makes sense.


----------



## skint1 (18 May 2014)

I'm going to cut my girl's feather (she doesn't have much of it but I left her legs hairy this winter)  with scissors- I don't think it will look perfect but am hoping it will look neat enough!


----------

